# 3 month old still feeding every 2 hours at night!!



## Pregnancy-No1

HELP!!! My little guy is now 3 months old and he still wants to feed every two hours at night... All my friends with babies the same age tells me their little ones is doing stretches of 6-7 hours a night.... Please give me some helpful advice :flower:


----------



## jacs

Hi my LO is up every 3-4 hours at 4 months, so I'm kind of in the same boat!

Deos your LO take a full feed, or could it be a comfort thing? If you think there might be a certain time of night when he isn't really feeding, you could try a dummy and resettling him.

If he is feeding well each time he probably does need the milk - is he feeding well during the day? In the daytime you could try making feeds more frequent so he's 'topped up' a bit more at bedtime. 

Don't know much more really, I would be interested in the replies myself!

Jac x:flower:


----------



## Rebaby

I wish i could give you some helpful advice...all i can really say is "you're not alone!"

Toby feeds every 2-3 hours overnight, occasionally he will go 4 hours between feeds but that happens more often during the day than at night. I think there could be an element of 'comfort sucking' going on sometimes with him, so occasionally i will offer him his dummy instead of the breast if i think that's the case but normally i just feed him and tell myself that it won't be this way forever!

Will be interested to see what the other replies are!


----------



## Serene123

Firstly, your friends babies are not your baby. Your baby is an individual, with individual wants and needs.

Mine was still feeding every 3 hours during the night until 10 months. It's just one of those things, and you will appreciate the sleep much more than they do when it comes ;)


----------



## polaris

My baby still generally wakes every two hours too, although he does sometimes do one longer stretch when he first goes to bed at 8. I find if I expect/hope that he will sleep for longer then I get really upset about it, whereas if I just accept that he will wake up every two hours then I'm delighted if he even goes two and a half!


----------



## coco25

I could have written your post a month ago, but miraculously my 4 month old has just started sleeping through (at least a 7 hour stretch per night plus extra either side!). The only thing I started to do differently was not letting him fall asleep on the breast, and putting him awake in cot. He still wakes in the night but just coos a bit then goes back to sleep without needing me and my boob! Having said that, he might have started sleeping through anyway - I think babies do it when they're ready and not before! x


----------



## Sparkern

Same here too! LO goes two hours in the night- if he goes three I am happy!!! I think he is just a hungry boy as always seems to genuinely want to feed. He is feeding as much in the day too. You are not the only one xx


----------



## Pregnancy-No1

Yay!!! Im sooo happy im not alone, I was starting to think im doing something wrong... hahaha I also feel very chuffed with my little guy if he stretches to 3 hours... Polaris Gerald is the same, go to bed around 8 and then only sometimes stretch to 4 hours his first stretch


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: i know how you feel hun! Harriets only just started sleeping through!
before that she'd vary.. some nights sleep 6 hours, the next night up every hour. it was exhausting!

its hard to believe but he will eventually get better :hugs: x x


----------



## loopdido

I thought mirren was bad doing that in the day! She's still on 2 hourly feeds throughout the day and she's formula fed! she has 5oz bottles at a time, but can;t take more than that as she has reflux - she is only bringing up a couple of mouthfuls at these feeds so is getting enough. She then does a 6 hour stretch when she first goes to bed, then a 2-3 hour then up! I counted - it makes 9 x 5oz bottles in a 24 hour period!


----------



## lozenge

Mine too! I thought he had come out of it when he did a 6 hour stretch the other night, but nope it was back to every 3 hours like clockwork last night. :shrug:


----------



## polaris

Pregnancy-No1 said:


> Yay!!! Im sooo happy im not alone, I was starting to think im doing something wrong... hahaha I also feel very chuffed with my little guy if he stretches to 3 hours... Polaris Gerald is the same, go to bed around 8 and then only sometimes stretch to 4 hours his first stretch

It's nice to have the evening but I always feel like I should be sleeping cos I know that is the only long stretch I will (possibly) get.


----------



## shaunanicole

Wow! It's probably time to start him on cereal and maybe up his bottles a bit.


----------



## TwinkieMom

One of my twins, now 5 months old, goes 4 hours between feeds throughout the day, but feeds every 2-3 hours throughout the night. Should i let him cry it out or provide water instead of formula? Friends have told me that he is confusing day with night and that's why he feeds this way. I'm scared that he's just making up his feedings through the night, so I don't want to stop feeding him. (He's the weaker twin and due to his reflux he doesn't drink more than 3oz at each feed.)


----------



## lilly77

I've been devouring the baby whisperer book so this advice is from that really, if theyr'e waking in the night for feeds every 2-3 hours it's more than likely a hunger problem, they may be going through a growth spurt, or if not - they may not be getting enough feeds during the day. If FF add 25ml to each bottle, feed every 3 hours, dream feed at 10/11pm before bed. If BFing try up your milk supply by pumping an hour after the feed, you may only get 25/30ml but save it to top baby up with later, also after baby has had both boobs put her on the first boob again - more suckling will increase production. Also feed every 3 hours and cluster feed in the evening around 6/7pm with a dream feed at 10/11pm

I am following this book as our routine from now (lo is 6 weeks) as i don't want a repeat of DS who woke up every 2 hours until 8 months when i finally had to do the CC technique!! I want to avoid that now so hoping this method will work.

good luck! xx


----------

